# Low long are they taking for Bupa Medical appointment?



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello everyone, I applied for Bupa medical on 26 March. I was just wondering how long they are usually taking to contact for the medical appointment on the current situation. Anyone being contacted by Bupa after applying for a visa recently?

Thank you


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

I have applied on the 27th, they called me on the 30th, and the medicals took place the following day. I am sure it depends on the city, I am in Perth and I would assume there were less people that they had to reschedule and less people applying.

And they are prioritizing health specialists.


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Anyone from NSW?


----------



## donkeyoz (Apr 5, 2020)

Applied on 31 March, based in Melbourne Vic, have not heard anything so far


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

I wonder if anyone has recently got the call or not.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shakyak said:


> I wonder if anyone has recently got the call or not.


They may be giving appointments to only those visa applicants who can be a help in this medical crisis
Nurses doctors pharmacists etc

Cheers


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

I hope that's not true


----------



## donkeyoz (Apr 5, 2020)

NB said:


> They may be giving appointments to only those visa applicants who can be a help in this medical crisis
> Nurses doctors pharmacists etc
> 
> Cheers


yeah I saw a nurse 186 grant in WA on 26 March... so far Bupa webpage shows bookings for examination are prioritised based on guidance from the Department of Home Affairs... have no idea of what this means I guess all we can do is wait ...


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

I am hoping this Covid situation get's better ASAP


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

I had booked family appointment in Melbourne Docklands on 16-Mar-2020 and got appointment for 23-Mar-2020.

On 19-Mar-2020 got a notification for cancellation of appointment and note that BuPa will call to schedule the appointment.

Got a call on 25-Mar-2020 and got the appointment for 27-Mar-2020.

Medical tests now completed.

They have time slot every 15 mins and with the current situation, they allow only 8-10 people in each time slot to maintain social distancing.
Once you get appointment, reach on time; you may still have to wait for your turn (ours was 8:45 am appointment and we reached around 8:40. There were people waiting from 8:15 and 8:30 time slot). Once initial formalities are completed, the process is very fast and everything for family of 4 was done in 60 minutes.


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

Great I hope I will get the call soon for NSW as well. Thank you for the information.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

*NSW Bupa Check*

Hey guys

i am on the same boat waiting for Bupa to schedule me an appointment in NSW. I am applying for 190 Visa. Do you know what number are they calling you from? I thought they will send an email rather than calling.. may have a chance i missed the call as my mobile is always in silence mode.


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi, Captain rock, may I please know when did you book your appointment?


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

It was around 27th of March.. 5 biz days have passed


----------



## Tahir Ali (Mar 26, 2020)

*BUPA Medical*



shakyak said:


> Thanks for the reply. Anyone from NSW?


I am waiting. It's been 1 week now.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

I submitted my request on 26th March for BUPA Melbourne, still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

Yeah situation is bit delicate so don't know when we are gonna get a call.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i am on the same boat waiting for Bupa to schedule me an appointment in NSW. I am applying for 190 Visa. Do you know what number are they calling you from? I thought they will send an email rather than calling.. may have a chance i missed the call as my mobile is always in silence mode.


No caller ID, when they called me.


----------



## donkeyoz (Apr 5, 2020)

donkeyoz said:


> Applied on 31 March, based in Melbourne Vic, have not heard anything so far


Received call with ID from Bupa yesterday afternoon, done Meds this afternoon. I guess all you can do is wait patiently it will come eventually


----------



## donkeyoz (Apr 5, 2020)

sorry call with NO ID!


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Hey,

When did you submit the request and which City?

Cheers,
Pratik



donkeyoz said:


> sorry call with NO ID!


----------



## happydays20 (Apr 18, 2020)

*VG*

Hi everyone 

I just submitted my booking request today in Sydney. Shakyak etc have you got your bookings now in Sydney - how long did you have to wait before you got the response from Bupa?

Thanks


----------



## shakyak (Oct 30, 2019)

I booked on March 26 and I did it yesterday 17 April


----------



## happydays20 (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh wow that's quite long, perhaps the Easter holidays also cause some delays. Thanks for replying.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

I submitted a request on 26th March as well for Melbourne, but haven't received a call from them.

Can you please tell the City you submitted the request for and also your date of lodgement? 

Cheers,
Pratik



shakyak said:


> I booked on March 26 and I did it yesterday 17 April


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

*How long are they taking for Bupa Medical appointment?*

Hi guys, I have recently applied for student visa and I m in Australia. I m having issues getting my medical done. I donot want to go to the clinic to get examined at the moment amid the covid situation. Can anyone help me provide an email id to get in contact with case officer to explain the situation and ask if there is an alternative or extention that is possible?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> Hi guys, I have recently applied for student visa and I m in Australia. I m having issues getting my medical done. I donot want to go to the clinic to get examined at the moment amid the covid situation. Can anyone help me provide an email id to get in contact with case officer to explain the situation and ask if there is an alternative or extention that is possible?


Call up DHA and ask
But as it’s is, bupa is giving appointment only to those who are prioritised by DHA
So the chances of you getting an appointment is low

Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for replying NB, I tried calling. They are not picking up the call. Is there an email id that u r aware of ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> Thanks for replying NB, I tried calling. They are not picking up the call. Is there an email id that u r aware of ?


Not for students specifically 
For skilled migration it’s [email protected] but not sure if it will work for you
No harm in trying 
Have you generated a hap id and contacted bupa for appointment ?

Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Yea I have generated the hap id but not booked appointment with bupa yet.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

You will have to complete the *Appointment form*, only then it will be prioritised

https://www.bupa.com.au/bupamvs/requestappointment




SLPQ said:


> Yea I have generated the hap id but not booked appointment with bupa yet.


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Actually with stage 3 restrictions, not sure if I could go for med appointment plus j have to use public transport to go to the clinic for med examination, so that's why I wanted to contact CO if he can provide a health waiver or extension for some time till the situation calms down.


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

Nearly 2 weeks for me, a normal Melbourne Bupa number called for next week's medical appointment, Immi acc shows "Examination in progress" for the main applicant. So just patient and it will come.


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd submitted the request on 27 March 2020. I received a call today from BUPA Melbourne, the've given me the appointment for 1st May 2020. It took more than a month. 

I've applied from Perth.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Did you get a call from BUPA Perth or BUPA Melbourne?

Also under which subclass you have lodged the VISA



a4arunav said:


> I'd submitted the request on 27 March 2020. I received a call today from BUPA Melbourne, the've given me the appointment for 1st May 2020. It took more than a month.
> 
> I've applied from Perth.


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Did you get a call from BUPA Perth or BUPA Melbourne?
> 
> Also under which subclass you have lodged the VISA


BUPA Melbourne is the center in organizing Bupa appointment nationwide, and his visa is prioritized I guess


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

trienchieu12 said:


> BUPA Melbourne is the center in organizing Bupa appointment nationwide, and his visa is prioritized I guess


Yes, BUPA Melbourne is the centre. They then asked me my current location so that they could book an appointment there. It's for Subclass 858.


----------



## kevin_moonrise (Mar 23, 2020)

nacalen said:


> I have applied on the 27th, they called me on the 30th, and the medicals took place the following day. I am sure it depends on the city, I am in Perth and I would assume there were less people that they had to reschedule and less people applying.
> 
> And they are prioritizing health specialists.


I applied on 13 April, still haven't heard anything back from them.
Location: Perth, WA


----------



## Abdulk084 (Mar 18, 2020)

I applied on 12 April and haven't received an appointment yet. I am based in Brisbane.


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

If you guys desperate for a medical test, call Bupa clinic in 100km around so you may have to make an appointment.


----------



## Abdulk084 (Mar 18, 2020)

trienchieu12 said:


> If you guys desperate for a medical test, call Bupa clinic in 100km around so you may have to make an appointment.


They have a recorded message when you call them which will direct you to the online submission of the request.


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

Got a message today asking to register for health examination in Sydney city. There were spots available only next week onwards 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

I submitted my first request on 25th March, and submitted another request last week when the form was updated with more information 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anth98 (May 3, 2017)

guys , I am applying an onshore visa 600 for my parents which will require medicals . 
after reading your posts , looks like getting an appointment for medical takes a longer period . Can i do the medicals during the bridging visa period . Does the bridging visa will have some expiry date .


----------



## Abdulk084 (Mar 18, 2020)

completenonsensewhat said:


> I submitted my first request on 25th March, and submitted another request last week when the form was updated with more information
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


May I ask why did you submit another request last week when one was already placed in march?

Thank You.


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

Only did it because I feared my app would have gotten lost under a mountain of requests, much like your email inbox. However I also realized that the form had significantly changed from March 25 so it was prudent to do so.

I think if you've made a request in the last few weeks, you dont have to worry about making another entry. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdeepaks413 (Apr 14, 2020)

I booked an appointment for my TSS 482 Visa on 3rd of April and after 5 days received an email from Bupa with the slot for the next day (i.e.9th April).


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

"Our temporary Request for Appointment form is now closed. Our online booking system will reopen from 1 May 2020 for you to make an appointment.

If you have already submitted a Request for appointment Form, no further action is required from you. We will contact you to make an appointment."
https://www.bupa.com.au/bupamvs


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

Booked an appointment today and the earliest available date is 19 Feb. Is there any way or benefit to pre-pone it? OR Bupa will call if earlier slots are available?

Visa: 186 direct entry
Location: Onshore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramcharan said:


> Booked an appointment today and the earliest available date is 19 Feb. Is there any way or benefit to pre-pone it? OR Bupa will call if earlier slots are available?
> 
> Visa: 186 direct entry
> Location: Onshore


Which city ?
Cheers


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Which city ?
> Cheers


Melbourne


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramcharan said:


> Melbourne


Did you try all the Bupa clinics in Melbourne ?
I remember reading that some clinics had earlier openings as compared to others
Cheers


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Did you try all the Bupa clinics in Melbourne ?
> I remember reading that some clinics had earlier openings as compared to others
> Cheers


Only one clinic was showing up in Melbourne in their website. I reached out and they said that's the only availability. The website says the number of testing centres and availability is reduced because of covid situation!


----------

